# Ретролистез. Субхондральный склероз. Грыжи L3-S1. Крик помощи



## zoya67 (7 Июл 2016)

Здравствуйте. 
Нуждаюсь в вашем мнение насчет результатов мрт исследования своего мужа (24 года) и последующей тактики лечения.
Буду благодарна любому кто выскажет свое мнение, дочитает до конца, поделиться своим опытом, расскажет какая операция требуется, как она проходит, какие возможны последствия и осложнения. Дай Бог вам всем здоровья, силы и веры справится с таким недугом.

При МР-исследовании поясничного отдела позвоночника в сагиттальной, корональной и аксиальной проекциях с использованием последовательностей Т1,Т2,STIR определяется - поясничный лордоз выпрямлен,присутствует минимальный ретролистез L5, небольшое левосторонне искривление оси поясничного отдела позвоночника. Высота тел позвонков сохранена. Высота МР-сигнал межпозвонковых дисков на уровне сканирования снижены, наиболее на уровня L4-S1. На уровнях TH10-S1 определяются грыжи Шморля. По передне-боковым краям тел L5-S1 позвонков отмечаются мелкие остеофиты. Сагиттальный размер костного позвоночного канала на уровне сканирования не менее 17,5 мм. Со стороны дугоотростчатыз суставов на уровнях L3-S1 определяются небольшие явления субхондарального склероза.
Отмечаются изменения межпозвонковых дисков на уровнях 
L3-L4 - выпячивание межпозвонкового диска, размерами до 3,6 мм
L4-L5 - медианам нисходящая грыжа диска, размерами до 6,7-7 мм, деформирующая дуруальный мешок, нисходящий компонет грыжи вертикальным размером до 7,5 мм
L5-S1 - медианам нисходящая грыжа диска,размерами до 8,5 мм, подавляющая дуруальный мешок, нисходящий компоте вертикальным размером до 6,5 мм.
Дорсальные выпячивания межпозвонковых дисках на остальных уровнях не привышают 3,5 мм. Межпозвонковые отверстия несколько сужены на уровне L1-S1.
Конус спинного мозга оканчивается на уровне Th12-L1, Мр-сигнал от конуса спинного мозга элементов конского хвоста не изменен. 
Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без участков патологического изменения МР-сигнала.

p.s. нейрохирург назначил терафлекс, нейробион, кальцемин, лфк, массажи.


----------



## La murr (7 Июл 2016)

*zoya67*, здравствуйте! 
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## zoya67 (7 Июл 2016)

Жалобы: начала болеть поясница после сауны с ледяным бассейном, в один день вообще скрутило, но на следующий уже отпустило, думали что протянул спину, сходили к терапевту назначил узи почек, сделали, было какое-то воспаление, пропили антибиотики, сделали повторный анализ мочи, все отлично, но боль не проходила, вернее даже не боль, а дискомфорт именно в пояснице, в ногу не отдает, руки не немеют, сходили в невропатологу, направил на мрт, из неврологического статуса был только синдром Лассега с обеих сторон, угол 40 градусов. МРТ показало такую картину как я описала в сообщении. Об эффекте отречения рано говорить, так как МРТ сделано было неделю назад. До этого были боли в спине, но ничего особенного и что требует обезболивания, работа у мужа тяжелая, часто приходиться носить тяжести, а он первый на очереди всегда был.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Июл 2016)

Лечат больного, а не снимки.
Подробно опишите имеющиеся в настоящее время жалобы, течение заболевания, проведённое лечение. Покажите снимки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июл 2016)

> ...эффекте отречения ...


Это, что?


----------



## Никита Заборовский (10 Июл 2016)

Так лечение, которое получаете, помогает?


----------



## abelar (10 Июл 2016)

Конечно, нужны снимки и результаты осмотра невролога. Но, чтобы не наступил "эффект отречения" (нон комплаинс по-буржуйски), сразу сообщу плюсы Вашей ситуации.
1. Если нейрохирург назначил терафлекс и пр., а не положил на операцию, то с большой вероятностью, все не так плохо. Плохо, что назначил. Мог бы и так отпустить!
2. Грыжи, судя по описанию - медианные. Т.е. смотрят в середину, а не в направлении м.позвонковых отверстий. Это, с учетом см канала 17,5 мм, неплохо. В смысле, есть резервы.
3. Обострение началось с миофасциального синдрома в результате холодовой нагрузки. Это по научному. С простуды - это по-простому. Скорее всего эти протрузии были и до того. Учитывая характер трудовой деятельности. Просто что-то или кто-то нейротропный, вызвал запредельный и стойкий спазм и контрактуру  мышц ПОП настолько, корешкам стало некуда деваться.
Я даже не пытаюсь ставить диагноз, а следовательно не знаю что делать. Но, скажу чего НЕ делать:
1. ЛФК, массажи в острый период. Иначе спондилолистез из "небольшого" превратится в значительный. А это очень не хорошо.
2. Греть-охлаждать, натирать-растирать, подводно-вытягать, иголки-пиявки и пр. Т. е. всего, чего нельзя делать при вирусной инфекции.


----------

